# Cheapest printing paper



## rob91 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking for RC, 8x10, pearl surface.

So far the cheapest I've found is my local penn camera, 100 sheets of Ilford for 56$. Extensive online searching has produced nothing less expensive, so I ask you all, is that the lowest price I can expect?

It's not so much that I'm cheap, although I am, it's just I'm still learning and seem to run through these sheets fast. Might as well go the cheap route, for now.


----------



## doobs (Mar 2, 2008)

Ilford Multigrade VC RC is the way to go.

I think you can get a box of 100 with three rolls of HP5+ as well, for much cheaper.

Nope, I was wrong:
http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=&pid=1000001990


----------



## ann (Mar 3, 2008)

did you check out freestyle? they have a wide variety of papers available some under their house name which may be cheaper.

also, the larger the amount you buy the cheaper theprice. I.E. a box of 250 sheets will drop the price .


----------



## rob91 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks. Freestyle does have some cheaper packages but they are glossy...and I so dig the pearl.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmm.  They seem to have discontinued the Arista.edu pearl in 100 sheet boxes.

Here's a paper called "luster."  Whatever that means:

http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=&pid=1000001005


----------

